# Buying a Ford Duetto - tips please



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Hi all
Have just found a contact living about half a mile from me who used to trade out of Bromley Motor Homes (which is now closed). He is an independent trader but worked within this company at the same time and was in fact the very first person I spoke to back in 2004 about motorhomes.

He has amongst his stock a Ford Duetto 2003 with the Durashift auto I have been after. We have been resigned recently to buying either a Duetto or a Topaz (both Autosleepers) rather than the Eriba we fell in love with as it will be more practical to start with.

That being said, does anyone have any tips or suggestions regarding this vehicle that we should be particularly looking out for. It has only 2,500 miles on the clock and still has some of the manufacturers warranty left on it. There is no back up to speak of when buying from this chap other than I have known of him for some time and he lives very close to me. He has been in the business for many years and is looking for a unit to trade from now that Bromley Motor Caravans has closed. They will take part exchange of one of our cars if we want to and they also have all the previous history of the vehicle. Apparently owned by 80 year old who was regular customer until his wife became ill and unable to travel - hence low mileage. The price is £24,950. and it is the 2.4TDi model.

Any help or advice would be great. Many thanks
Maura


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Maura,

They say the best way of looking after a motorhome is to use it. The converse is to beware of just the scenario you are contemplating. The warranty will be worth little, if anything.

I regard low mileage in motorhomes as a penalty, not an asset. The price, and risk, should reflect this.

Dave


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Thanks Dave, the low mileage and therefore lack of use was something of a concern for us. It is a shame as I guess the owner was hoping that his situation might improve and that they would be able to contine with their motorhoming travels but sadly that was not to be. 

What in your opinion is the worst problem or problems that can occur to a van such as this from standing idle for some time? I realise that tyres can suffer if a vehicle is left standing in same position for any length of time but not sure what else to look out for.

Maura


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Corrosion on parts that would otherwise be moving and/or lubricated, ranging from brake discs/drums, through shafts, joints, suspension, steering, ultimately to cylinder bores. The reason why diesel engines have a long life compared to petrol is the fact that the fuel lubricates the bores as opposed to scrubbing them of lubrication. True, provided fuel goes in them to lubricate them ....

Dave


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Mauramac.

I've been following your deliberations with interest as you have gone through many of the thought processes that many of us experience until you get to the point when you become totally confused about what you want. I'm experiencing a similar problem at the moment with house purchase and frankly my mind is all over the place. If I remember correctly, you started off looking for a Duetto, thought about an American dayvan, then a Herald coachbuilt and then a Hymer based low profile based on a Ford Transit automatic. I think a Duetto - your original choice is an excellent vehicle.

I have one with a Durashift box. It's absolutely fantastic. Mine's a 2002. I do around an average of 8000 a year travelling exclusively in Europe for only 4 to 5 months of the year. The rest of the time I spend in the USA and this country and increasingly I'm finding it more and more difficult to find time to use my van. The upshot is that it spends more and more time standing on my drive. Being youngish and retired is great!

I do not use it at all from the end of November until April so it stands still for many months at a time. In fact many motorcaravans suffer from lack of use. I'm embarrassed to admit this but my vehicle is sadly neglected. I don't even bother to have it serviced except for an annual oil change with synthetic oil and an MOT. I have had no problems other than an annoying difficulty in starting when left standing which turned out to be a faulty key. Once that problem was sorted out it now starts first time. Yesterday I started the van for the first time since last November and it started immediately. I use a smart CTEC charger for the battery.

The design life of the Durashift gearbox is 180000 miles and the engine should be good for at least this mileage provided the vehicle is well maintained. In my view Autosleepers are a very good company and their parts department people are extremely helpful. I asked for a quote for some fabric to modify the TV holder and the partsman insisted on giving me matching fabric free of charge. Don't let the doom mongers put you off because it is very easy to find a reason not to do something. 

I doubt very much whether you will need the warranty. I haven't other than the key thing. I spoke recently to a service manager of a large contractor which runs Transits, Fiats and the new Renault Master. He told me that his drivers mostly prefer the Transit. And from a maintenance standpoint he claimed their reliability and durability was unrivalled. His vehicles were badly abused travelling over rough ground, off road and generally in far from ideal conditions. There is no intended slur on the other vehicles but I have experienced apalling service from Fiat and am in fact a fan of the Renault.

Others will inevitatably disagree with my views but, unlike many I speak from experience of ownership. In my opinion, if you are looking for an automatic then a Transit is just about as good as it gets.

All Duetto owners I have spoken to are thrilled with their choice. And I hope you will be too.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"Don't let the doom mongers put you off"

Never been called that before.

Dave


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Boys, Boys, no fisticuffs pleeeeze.

Both made really good points and relevant. Whats more I am so flattered that you have remembered all my trials and tribulations and haven't got bored/impatient/annoyed/or even totally pi**ed of with me after all this time. 

We have been through so many changes ourselves in the last 18 months that the choice of MH has been effected by it but now we feel we 'must' have one. Its best I don't go into all the details but work became intolerable for Richard and the dream of living/working in Ireland just didn't happen, so now we are in our middle 50's and having to make major changes in where we live and how we earn a living etc. It sort of puts buying a MH into perspective. 

Coming on here and getting so much help and kindness really has been the best thing to have happened to me and I am so grateful. We are dithering and uncertain but that is only because we have never done anything like this before, never camped or been in a caravan... are not mechanical or DIY orientated and our money and savings are precious to us, so making a mistake is something that frightens us.

However...I feel we are almost there so please bare with us and thanks again for everything.

Oh to be 30 again and able to take chances - I was that person once upon a time :wink: 

Good luck in your house hunting Gelathae, it is seriously frustrating and we have that as well to come!

Will let you know how the viewing goes after tomorrow.

Maura


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Dave Burleigh.

Re "doom mongers".

This was not meant at you. I had'nt in fact seen your second message when I started to write my piece. Although, now I have read your message, I can see how you have jumped to the conclusion that my comment was directed at you. However, if you look at the time of our respective messages were posted you will see that they were both written at about the same time - yours at 6.23pm and mine at 6.26pm.

My comment was referring to the fact that people in general (and not anyone necessarily on this board) will always find a reason not to do something. 

I agree with your first post on this subject but lack of use is not uncommon in motorhomes and that was the point I was trying to get across. The only way to guarantee buying a motorhome that may not suffer from the possible ailments you describe is to buy a new one and even then the vehicle may have been standing for up to a year from manufacture to conversion.

I hope this clarifies the position.

Regards 

G


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Doom mongers. Should have put a smiley. You can't upset me, it's POETS day 

Maura - if it makes you feel any better, I researched what to get for 5 years. OK, it started off academically, came to a head then got delayed as a house move soaked up the funds, so I understand a MH has to take its place in life's merry-go-round.

I liked the Duetto. And if I had been buying second hand where you can't be spoiled to pick and choose, may well have ended up with one.

Given your price range, if you have concerns over that particular vehicle, consider scamper2's:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-13514-0-days0-orderasc-.html
I talk regularly with him.

Dave


----------



## 90136 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Mauramac, I met the man and his wife who I think you are referring to, We were on holiday in Norfolk, and I was impressed by his honest and good knowledge of Motor Caravans.
Bromley Motor Caravans and the Doman brothers who ran it, did not have room for rubbish staff IMHO.
So if you like what he is offering I think you wont be disappointed, you wont these days get something for nothing, so Good Luck


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Thanks Dave
I think it might be the same guy - his name is Tim and he worked at Bromley Motorcaravans for many years. He was very helpful to us way back when we first started looking and it was one of those "small worlds" moments when we realised how close we lived to each other. I understand that he still operates as an independent trader (as he did whilst working for BMC) but is finding it hard to locate a decent unit to work from. Its not very MH friendly in the South East and it is also very expensive to rent units etc.

We got caught up in the house move of my son yesterday so will be viewing Duetto today instead. Have also made contact with John (Scampers2) regarding his Symbol - he is aware we are looking at Duetto first but who knows what we will find so watch this space :? 

Thanks again to all for advice and back up.

Maura


----------

